# Elmer's #29 - Mine Engine



## mzetati (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi HMEM,

had some plans about posting about the engine construction into the "work in progress" section: as it goes, the engine was finished before I started talking about it... (aint'n much fun of editing long posts into this tiny box I'm writing into, TTTT. Maybe one day I'll teach myself some HTML editing: to do the hard part of the work offline, to be cut and pasted into the post when ready).
Anyway, I had taken notes during the build, they're attached at the bottom of this post: ain't pretending to trace "the way" to build #29, sure, rather show "my way" (which is neither right nor wrong: just slow and prone to errors together with too many "no ways".

Marcello


----------



## joe d (Apr 15, 2011)

Marcello

That came out nice Thm: Thm:

So, here's the traditional question... what's next ;D

cheers, Joe


----------



## mzetati (Apr 15, 2011)

> So, here's the traditional question... what's next 

One of the many projects on my to-do list, not necessarily in FIFO order. 
Marcello

PS: I did not attach the .pdf to the post, as I noticed it was well over the 500Kb allowed limit (2.5Mb): to those interested, the only place I could think of to make it available to those interested into seeing my errors, is the files section of the elmers_engines yahoo! group. 
Will try to find a better place next week.


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes ,thats a nice variation on the original,like the guides.Well done you.
Don


----------



## mzetati (Apr 19, 2011)

Some more pictures: 












the pdf might be downloadable here:
https://sites.google.com/site/mztgroups/home/Files/MineEngine29build-MZT.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1


And here's the reason of the "nice variation" (thank You, Don) on the guides (as explained into the notes at the above link): 






this piece of scrap brass had (almost) exactly enough metal left to make them (to say nothing about my little interest into melting small brass items while trying to braze them together, : )











Marcello


----------



## mzetati (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a link to my Elmer's #29 video
Marcello

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQLEsSzX48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQLEsSzX48[/ame]

link:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQLEsSzX48[/ame]


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 29, 2011)

wonderful, great work, love the way it runs, thanks for sharing


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Great job on the Mine Engine. A nice running engine - thanks for sharing your work  Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## steamin (May 8, 2011)

I totally agree with Phil. Great running and looking engine. Well done ;D


----------



## Maryak (May 8, 2011)

Yep, it's a beauty. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## doubletop (Feb 22, 2012)

As its Elmer month this one looks like one for the project list

A really nice job

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice engine you have built Marcello, and a good runner as well.

This engine is a favourite of mine, as it is my only Elmers build I showed on here, a few years back.

I also showed, that with a little bit of work, Elmer's engines can be made to look totally different from all the other builds.

Almost all his engines can be 'blinged', just by leaving the major bits as per plans, then play about with the other non critical bits.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=389.msg3675#msg3675


Nice one


John


----------



## danstir (Feb 22, 2012)

Really nice engine. Great job.


----------



## doubletop (Feb 28, 2012)

I've had a bit of a look around now and I certainly do like this one

Pete


----------



## mzetati (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the kind words, they're much appreciated!

Marcello


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 3, 2012)

mzetati,

That's a nice build. A smooth runner and sounds good. Thanks for sharing.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Swift752 (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!  Where do I get plans?  Thanks.  Swift 752


----------



## Inky Engines (Aug 30, 2012)

All Elmer Verburg's engine plans are available for free download at:

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Swift752 (Aug 31, 2012)

Every time I try to download plans from the Elmer Verberg site it tries to sell me something like cell phones.  Must I down load that viewer to get the plans?  Thanks.  Swift752


----------



## Swift752 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok Geoff at Inky.  I have been through everything I can find at the Verburg site and no #29.  Could you please give me a specific link?  I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  Swift752 (Bob)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2012)

Swift 752---
Send me an email. I will attach the plans and send it back to you.---Brian Rupnow  [email protected]


----------



## Inky Engines (Sep 1, 2012)

Swift 752 

Hopefully you now have the plans from Brian.

Strange you could not get them from the john-tom site - they are all there, including the mine engine at:

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/29_mineEngine.pdf

I've also attached the .pdf file directly to this post - so you should now have lots of copies - good luck!

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines 

View attachment 29_mineEngine.pdf


----------

